# Solved: What is NPSStartup, Is it Safe



## rifraf58

I have Googled until my fingers are sore but can't find an answer to this. CCleaner shows "NPSStartup" in the Start Up menu but has no reference to it's location. It can't be disabled in CCleaner. When I reboot in "Diagnostic Start Up" in msconfig and then run CCleaner, NPPStartup is the only one enabled in the Start Menu. Can anyone tell me if this is a problem file or OK. 

I am running Windows 7 64bit.


----------



## Phantom010

Do you have a Samsung phone?

It's related to *Samsung PC Studio*.


----------



## rifraf58

My Daughter did have? Is it as simple as that?


----------



## Phantom010

Yup!


----------



## rifraf58

Many thanks for a quick answer, I have spent hour the afternoon trying find out about this, I take it it's OK then?


----------



## Phantom010

Yes it is. Unless you don't want that software on your computer anymore?


----------



## rifraf58

Thanks again, how do I close this thread? My first time of using this.


----------



## Phantom010

You're welcome!

Click on *Mark Solved*.


----------

